# Help me find about my dogs pedigree history?



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

hi! 

some members on here seem so knowledgable about researching a dogs history. i have no idea how to begin to look this up. my male golden was purchased at 8 weeks from "Desert Goldens" (aka Nancy Knapp) in Desert Hot Springs, CA. i think sometimes its also advertised as Palm Springs, CA too. his parents were known as Thunder (dad) and Macy (mom) and litter was born 5/1/2011. parents have both since been retired but i know the sire was used many times in previous litters with the breeder. the only other thing i know about the mother is that she was originally purchased from a breeder in Georgia before coming to southern california.

Tucker (my boy) is AKC registered and that is about all i have. i dont have the papers in front of me so i dont know the parents registered names off the top off my head. do i need that information to start my search? 

He was purchased with limited AKC registration and contract as it was no problem since i was only looking for a friendly family dog but i am curious as what his parents history and so on is.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

*Update*

i just pulled this from the AKC website. i realized i had an online registration that could access the information.


Dog Information

AKC No.:	SR67835801
Name:	Forristall's Tucker
Sex: Male
Breed:	Retriever (Golden)
Variety:	
Color:	Light Golden
Markings:	
Birth Date:	05/01/2011
Sire:	Sandar Thunder Of The Desert - SR21658506
Dam:	Gold - Rush Out On Parade - SR36839802
Breeder(s): Nancy Knapp


Medical Screens
There are no medical screens available for this dog.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

If you have your dog's AKC number you can purchase a 4 or 5 generation pedigree online from the AKC to start with.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You don't always have to purchase the pedigree - thanks to K9data...

Here is the sire's pedigree...

Pedigree: Sandar Thunder Of The Desert

You should also have received a simple pedigree from your breeder which should have given you parents behind the female that you could have linked up on k9data - I'd sort that out before buying the pedigree.

Oh here's she is...

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=335565


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

i didnt know that. thanks! would that include if they all had medical screenings too? i wasnt even really aware of how important eyes/hips/elbows and etc were before i spent time on this forum.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the dad on the OFA site hit vertical pedigree at the top to see his lineage
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
k-p datat
Pedigree: Sandar Thunder Of The Desert
Mom on OFA they only show her for elbows but you can pull her vertical pedigree
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
her k-9 data
Pedigree: Gold-Rush Out On Parade


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes OFA has their clearances the Dam only shows elbows not sure if she did pin hips or not


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Go to K-9Data.com. Type in the sire's/dame's names in the search area. You will get a pedigrees if they have been entered. I did a quick search and here's the link to Thunder's pedigree.

Pedigree: Sandar Thunder Of The Desert

Whoops. Others were faster that I was!


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

wow, thanks for the quick help guys! its a relief to see all the clearances the sire had at least.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

You can also see that although the Dam doesn't list full clearances on OFA you can see behind her there what her parents etc had. And it could be she had heart and eyes that were not sent in and OFA does not list pen hips. You should be able to ask the breeder for those if not listed.


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

in your more experienced opinion- does he come from good lines?


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

K-9 Data is a really interesting site if you have time to poke around. Thanks to another forum member, I was able to go back and find a picture of one Harry's ancestor's who was born in 1904 - a year after Goldens were accepted for registration by The Kennel Club of England. There are other ancestors who predate the breed and are listed as wavy coated or flat coated. Really neat if you are a genealogy buff and just learning about the history of the breed like me.


----------

